# Hedgehogs and Allergies



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello everyone! It's been a while. I've been having issues with my health. The problem is..my mom is convinced it's the hedgehog's fault and wants me to sell Prickles or give her away.

Now, I've done my homework on this and I know that hedgehogs themselves do not cause allergies but what about their poop and pee? I notice that when I slack off a bit in cleaning the cage and handle Prickles, I get itchies on my arms but that's about it. 

Paying a visit to a pulmonologist didn't help, he said it was possible my recurring case of cough and sneezes are caused my hedgie. Since then, my mom has been pestering me to give her up. 
I don't know how to convince her otherwise..any advice?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It is a myth that hedgehogs do not cause allergies. They most certainly do and there is a good chance you are allergic to her. I've had numerous babies come back to me because the owner was allergic. About 1/3 of my rescues have come because of allergies and those are only the ones that I know about. I've taken in many from shelters that there has been no reason given. Allergies typically get to the point of needing to be rehomed by 6 -12 months of ownership. 

Hedgehogs themselves do cause allergies but sometimes it is the urine or feces. I was allergic to my Smokey's urine. I had to clean his cage every other day and thankfully he was paper towel trained in his litter box but I had to replace them daily or my asthma would start. 

What type of bedding do you use? Sometimes it is the shavings, carefresh, or litter that is used that causes the reaction and switching to liners helps. The cage needs daily cleaning so the allergen doesn't build up. Giving her more frequent baths might help, either with plain water, or a moisturizing product that is unscented and doesn't affect you. If she has dry skin, try to get it under control.

Does she live in your bedroom? If so, move her to another room so you aren't as exposed to her. 

Do you have a friend who could take her and care for her for a week or two. If your symptoms disappear when she is gone, then you know it is her. 

Do you have any other pets? It may be them and not her. Even if you have had the other pet for quite a while, it could still be to the other pet. What about air fresheners or potpourri in your home, different laundry detergent, cigarette smoke in the home, perfumes, deodorant, scented shampoo, soaps etc. There are so many things that could be causing your problem so start eliminating or changing what you can.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you so much, Nancy! It's probably as you say, I think I'm allergic to her urine and feces.I don't have any other pet but I'll try to clean her cage and give her baths more frequently.
She stays right outside my room and is on aspen wood shavings.


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

I was worried I was allergic to my hedgehog, but it turned out I was allergic to the aspen wood shavings I had when we first got him. My arms would get really itchy. It might be a good idea to try getting a fleece liner or two, get rid of the aspen, wash his cage, and see if having fleece makes any difference.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Definitely get rid of the aspen and go to cloth liners. Aspen is well known for causing allergies both people and hedgehogs. Once you get rid of it, give her a few baths to get all of the dust and residue off her. Change the liners daily and you may find your symptoms are either gone or decreased.


----------

